# 2 FATTIES W/ Que-View



## heliboydoesbbq (Aug 29, 2009)

I visited my old home town of Boise Idaho last week and was requested to show my friend how I make those Fattays .. We also made some ABT's w/ japelpones and Haberneros. He has been watching my smoking progress here and on that heathen Face Book.. where I sometimes post my Q/view too.. 

Watch MAN vs. Food oct 14th shot in Boise at my fav pizza "Flying Pie" where the Triple Habernero Pizza is devoured by yours truly!

So we made a Stuffed Poblano fattay 
and 
a garden veggie feta Fattay.

HERE is the Progress.. 

Stuffed Poblano ingredeants


Garden veggie with feta ingredeants


Sauteing up the chorizo and japalenos w/ peppers. for the poblano fattay


Twin Bacon Weave session


My Friend doing his best for the garden veg fattay.


The results before the Roll..


On the Smoke

2hrs


DONE!!!


Poblano Fattay!!! YUM!!!!


Garden VEG fattay... YUMMER!


Our plate view ...w/ a little bit of caprice salad under the Brat..

I think he just wanted to Weave Bacon.. as that was the Highlight.. But we had about 10 people over NONE that had experienced the fattay in any shape or form.. and all were inpressed!! I heartly thank all SMF members for the support and direction over the past summer to help ME get to where I'm showing my friends how to do this!!! THANK YOU!!

Oh yeah today I'm smoking :

9 LB brisket
9 LB Pork Shoulder for pulling
3 LB pork shoulder for pulling (for a friend)
4 LB Dudestrami!

Yikes! I don't think I got up early enough!!

Thanks for LOOKING!

HBdBBQ


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Great looking FATTIES my friend. It looks very inviting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Heliboy:

Looks great!!! Looks just as good as the award winner. Looks like you even kicked mine up a bit with a habenero LOL. Hey wasn't that combo of chorizo, onions and pepper good? I kept eating that stuff as it was cooking. Yummm!! Making me hungry!!!

Great job man!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice job! Everything looks delicious. Does your friend think he could do them now?


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Aug 29, 2009)

Irish.... Yes I bet he can .. it seems like the big stumbling block for a lot of people is the "bacon Weave" After I showed him just how easy it was he tok off running.. He might make them in the future .. but not quite as much as the rest of us dedicated smoke heads.. 

FMcomboy... YES YOU deserve the PROPS POINTS for the idea in this FATTAY .. as IT look SOOOOooooooooo good I had to make my own.. and had to own it by making it hotter,,, it was a week of HOT... Habernero Pizza 105'deg temps and super food!

You just gotta dive in and try it and ite remarkable how many people are daunted by the process or the task at hand ... and don't try... 

A Wise sage on a swampy moon once said ... 

DO or DO NOT there is no TRY... 

ALL THE BEST!!~!

HBdBBq


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Besides, everything taste better with bacon  LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks great...

We watch Man vs Food all the time, are you saying you are going to be on it?  Looking forward to that episode...


----------



## tacman (Aug 30, 2009)

Good job on the smoke and spreading the addiction!  Loved the qview too!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 30, 2009)

Everything looked great HeliBoy, nice work.
Glad all your guests enjoyed the smoke and nice menu you have going today.
Be sure to post and remind everyone on here a day or two before that episode of Man vs Food airs, I don't want to miss it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like your friend liked his first fattie and everyhing looks like it came out really good. Points for sure specially when you pull off all that your smoking in the mourning.


----------

